
Go generate - zekers
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1V03LUfjSADDooDMhe-_K59EgpTEm3V8uvQRuNMAEnjg/edit#
======
swartkrans
> yacc: generating .go files from yacc grammar (.y) files

Go has its own parser already[1], and who still uses yacc? Don't people use
Flex/Bison?

[1] [http://golang.org/pkg/go/parser/](http://golang.org/pkg/go/parser/)

~~~
waps
First of all, Go's parser only parses Go. Yacc parses a lot of things. Other
than that :

\- you can find yacc files for pretty much anything.

\- yacc prides itself on language support. Go shouldn't feel to flattered
here, there's brainfuck support too.

\- lots of tools are basically yacc + a tiny bit of code, you may want to
translate these to go

\- Go's parsing sucks (or how you say it : who still writes parsers like this
? Parser combinators are the baseline these days. There's just no way to make
a parser easier to change. Who still separates parsing and lexing ?) (this
boils down, again, to Go essentially at best being a 1980s programming
language)

~~~
swartkrans
> > yacc: generating .go files from yacc grammar (.y) files

> First of all, Go's parser only parses Go.

You want to generate go files from something other than Go?

Edit: Now that I've written and read what I've written I realized I was
confused. Nevermind! I still prefer Flex and Bison over Lex and Yacc.

